# New puppy feeding/Poos



## Mojo309 (Nov 6, 2008)

I bought a Border Terrier puppy just over a week ago and got a list of what he had been given food wise from the breeder. He was started off on ready brek and milk for breakfast,1/2 sachet of puppy food for lunch and some dried biscuits with gravy granuals mixed with water for dinner. He seemed fine the first week with his poo etc. He had his injections 3 days ago and since then he has had mostly normal poos but every now and then there is ones which can only be described as korma sauce! Does anyone have any suggestions as to what I should try or cut out or any help at all. HELP.xx


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi 
Puppies do tend to be a little unpredictable with their poo for the first few weeks. Even them changing homes can unsettle them a bit. I dont think the diet he is having is the best for him and I would definatley say lay of the gravy this is probably to rich and has a lot of salt. You mentioned that he has half a sachet is this wet food? I am no expert on food but I am sure some people on here will give you some more info. If I were you I would consider slowly stopping the sachets and introducing either a barf raw diet or just a complete dry food. This can be a little better on their poor little tummies and teeth! Please remember though everything must be done a little a time or that will really upset their tummy. Have you got any pics I love borders? I hope this helps


----------



## Mojo309 (Nov 6, 2008)

Do you think that the Ready Brek and full fat milk in the morning are ok for him. As you can probably tell, Ben is my first dog so really want to make sure that I'm doing all the things properly. When you say dried food, I take it that you just soften it with hot water. Really am a beginner aren't I.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

I am pretty sure that cows milk gives puppies an upset stomach so it is probably best to stay away from that. I have heard of people using goats milk instead.You can always soak some dry puppy food in some hot water that will make it go mushy. Gradually reduce the amount of water. I always give my dogs some water on there food anyway. My parents always gave puppies scrambled egg but that may well bind him up.


----------



## Mojo309 (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks, will try and see what we can do. Just having problems at moment trying to find someone to come in and feed him when we are working. I took this week off but back next week. We leave the house at 7.40am and my daughters are not home until 4pm. Makes things a bit difficult for his lunch. Going out of my head with worry. 8 1/2 hours is a long time for a 9week old puppy to be left alone, especially without lunch.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

This is the diet sheet we give with our puppies for an example

Diet Sheet 
All amounts are approximate. Be guided by the appetite of your puppy. Be careful not to overfeed and get your puppy too fat.

Approx 1/4 scoop of Royal Canin Mini Junior fed soaked at the following times

07.30  0800 .

1200  1300

1700  1730

2100 - 2130

Make sure that your puppy has clean drinking water available at all times.

If pup gets bored with meals add either a little rice pudding or a little puppy meat (pedigree or butchers for example)

As pup gets older increase quantity of food, but reduce number of meals daily:

At 3 months reduce to 3 daily

At 6 months reduce to 2 daily

Cows milk is not good for pup, and I definately would not be feeding gravy it will be too rich for babe - you need to have him on a good quality feed which they have a very good selection in Pets at Home.

Yes it is far too long to leave pup with no company let alone food :frown2:


----------



## Xiaoli (Aug 10, 2008)

Was just going to say that too Jackson 

Did he get cows milk at his Breeder's house because as you will have read now dogs are lactose intolerant and can't digest it properly. Goats milk is fine though and my dogs love it


----------



## Mojo309 (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes, the breeder had him on full fat cows milk. Think I will try and cut that out of his diet. Gave him Pedigree puppy dried stuff tonight with water and he loved it. Mind you, it was nice and mushy. Good news though  Managed to get my mum and dad to come round daily and feed, do pee/poo run and keep him company for a while.


----------



## Chezza79 (Aug 4, 2008)

You will need somebody to come over on a regular basis while you are at work. 9 weeks is far too young to leave a puppy alone. My puppy is 6 months now and the longest she is left is 1 or 2 hours maximum. I am lucky because I work nights and am home during the day so our puppy is never left alone for long periods.

Ask your parents to stay with her for a while to play with her and give her some motivation. She will get extremely bored if she doesnt have anything to do for such a long time and could end up wrecking her crate or your house.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I gave Poppy Lamlac (substitute ewes milk) for the first couple of weeks with some dry food soaked in it and had no problems with bum gravy at all, How old is the pup? I always give my two some scrambled eggs to bind the tummy if they need it!
Hope it clears up soon!
Runs is never fun to clear up!!!
x


----------



## Mojo309 (Nov 6, 2008)

He is 9 weeks today. I have not given him any milk since posting on here and he seems to have stopped the runs. He poos a lot though. I would say that it is normal poos but just a considerable amount of times he does it. He would poo about 4 times during the day. When I get up in the morning though, there are always about 3 or 4 different lots of poo on his training mat. Being a novice, I am assuming that eventually, he will be holding this in until he gets out in the morning? Oh this is all so new to me. Find I am asking so many questions. xx


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Thats a good one to remember Bum Gravy :thumbup1:


----------

